# ATLS



## Devildoc (Jul 24, 2020)

I am auditing Advanced Trauma Life Support today for my 'new' job.  Man, it's so stuck in the 90s.... It's hard to tell our trauma docs that some of the info is just plain bad.  But it's fun to get back into placing chest tubes and central lines again....


----------



## policemedic (Jul 24, 2020)

I think the best thing ATLS offers is a methodical approach to trauma care. 

Unfortunately, the interventions are not always aligned with evidence based medicine.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 24, 2020)

policemedic said:


> I think the best thing ATLS offers is a methodical approach to trauma care.
> 
> Unfortunately, the interventions are not always aligned with evidence based medicine.



Most of the trauma attendings have not heard of 'MARCH,' we were discussing the integration of pre-hospital/in-hospital providers and the potential for foul-ups because of the difference in assessment techniques and language among the different disciplines/providers.  I agree that just as ACLS Provider is foundational, cookbook medicine for running a code, ATLS is the same low-level, foundational cookbook for a systematic approach; however, you are right, the American College of Surgeons is a solid several years behind the literature and data.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 24, 2020)

Did you have the prehospital FAST/EFAST or blood conversations yet?  

I’ll buy you a beer after you do; you’ll need it.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 24, 2020)

policemedic said:


> Did you have the prehospital FAST/EFAST or blood conversations yet?
> 
> I’ll buy you a beer after you do; you’ll need it.



Two of the instructors are ED attendings, one is the medical director for the local EMS system, the other, the assistant director.  He, the assistant director, was a medic before med school and still carries a card and rides a couple shifts a month.  They have been great at balancing some of the old school vs new school stuff.  More than anything, it's just the age of the text.  I think military medicine, trauma/flight nursing, and EMS have done a much better job of staying current.

I last did ATLS when I was still riding the bus and the helo, so...2007?  2008 maybe.  It's been that long, and a lot of ATLS has not changed.  But I did secure an invitation to attend the pig lab....


----------



## policemedic (Jul 24, 2020)

Pig lab is awesome. 

I’m glad your course directors are open to the capabilities that paramedics bring to the game. 

One argument I keep having with EMS folks of many stripes is the fact that EMS has its own language apart from traditional medicine. DCAP-BTLS is fine as a memory aid but should never be used in conversation with other providers or in charting, for example.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 24, 2020)

policemedic said:


> Pig lab is awesome.
> 
> I’m glad your course directors are open to the capabilities that paramedics bring to the game.
> 
> One argument I keep having with EMS folks of many stripes is the fact that EMS has its own language apart from traditional medicine. DCAP-BTLS is fine as a memory aid but should never be used in conversation with other providers or in charting, for example.



I have not done pig lab since I flew; before that, with Uncle Sam.  Been a minute.


----------

